
Ethereum Partners with R3CEV on Lizardcoin - reis4g
https://blog.ethereum.org/2016/04/01/ethereum-partners-with-r3cev-on-lizardcoin-bringing-together-the-best-of-centralized-finance-and-blockchain-technology/
======
Cypher
Either your 2 days late or 363 days early.

